# Older Taurus Model 82



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

I have just aquired an older Taurus model 82 and was wondering if this gun is plus p rated? I looked at the Taurus web site and the new model 82's are, I assume this one is also. Any thoughts?


----------

